# How to clean a halter??



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Take a bucket and some soap, use some elbow grease and clean them out on the lawn. Hang to dry. 
If I threw out a halter whenever it got dirty, I'd have to buy a new one every week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^^^ If you add some fabric softener to the bucket and let them soak for a bit, it will take a lot of the stiffness out, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

I use Simple Green cleaner and soak then then SCRUB it gets out most stuff. But no don't put in wash cause I think the metal bits will mess up the machine.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I have always used a bit of horse shampoo or Dawn dis soap in a bucket and let them soak for a but then use a stiff scrub brush to clean them up. Followed by hanging out to dry.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I usually spray them good with a high-pressure hose first, then scrub them with dish soap or horse shampoo, whatever is handy. 

A few times, when the trailer needs cleaned out, I've even made a clothesline in the trailer and pressure-washed the interior right along with the halters. haha


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If they are nylon. chuck them in the washer.
If leather. wash all the grease off and treat with saddle soap or Neatsfoot Oil

They wouldn't get so dirty if you removed them!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

True that Foxhunter.

How many horses do you have op?


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I always tossed my nylon and rope halters in the washing machine, cold water, that stuff that makes the color more vibrant and then let it hang dry out side  or put it over the fan.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

For nylon halters 
Windex All Purpose cleaner (the citrus) or similar, works great as a pre-wash stain remover. I even use it on my turnout sheets for those pesky manure and urine stains. It's cheap and effective. 

Spray it on, let it sit a couple minutes. Then wash and scrub stubborn spots. Respray the stubborn ones if needed. Ive tossed them in the washing machine this way as well as just hosed them out. Worked either way.

I like the Dawn and fabric softener tips. I'll be adding those to my wash routine.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Do you have any pics you can post of your QH's and your Arabian you have been talking about ?


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> True that Foxhunter.
> 
> How many horses do you have op?
> 
> I have 4 horses, 1 Arabian mare, 1 Thoroughbred mare, 1 Quarterhorse Mare, And 1 Quarterhorse gelding


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, It's about time you put up a picture thread, so we can all share your horses, we like pictures:wink:


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

I have an old washer with an enameled steel drum, so I put my nylon buckle halters in an old heavy duty pillow case to keep them from chipping the enamel.

I think the newer washing machines have a plastic drum, so it may not be an issue, but something to think about.


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> Do you have any pics you can post of your QH's and your Arabian you have been talking about ?


The chestnut one is the arabian, and the bay one is the Quarterhorse
(yes i know the picture was took after a long trail ride and the saddle pad slipped)
i looked like a mugshot so i erased my face


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Are you riding with a bridle over the halter?


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I always just put all mine in a bucket and let soak in water overnight-ish then hose out with a strong spray. Really? Fabric softener in the water? Great idea. I'm gonna try that. I use tied rope halters and take them off when not in use, but often times ride with a bridle over the halter. They do get sweaty and dusty but I haven't had a problem with mud.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Calming Melody said:


> Are you riding with a bridle over the halter?


Seems so, which is fine.. people do that :wink: Including myself on trails.

Lovely Arab


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

If its ok with your mom, just chuck them in the washer with a load of towels and then hang them up to dry. The towels will help to scrub them. I would use a stiff brush first to get off clumps of mud if there are any.


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> Are you riding with a bridle over the halter?


yeah why? every time I ride (exept shows and that) i leave the halter on, i find it is safer if i have to tie them in the trails, and get them across "scary" places, cuz tieing up a horse with the bridle will damage their mouth, and break the bridle


----------



## UpAndAbove (Jul 6, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Seems so, which is fine.. people do that :wink: Including myself on trails.
> 
> Lovely Arab


thank you your horse is gorgeous too


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I have always just stuck our Nylon halters in the washers  But we only do it about once or twice a -year,- so if yours are dirty every week, you could really beat up your washer. Our horses go out without halters, and IMHO, that's how it should be. Leaving halters on encourages biting at the face, tearing up of halters, and rubbed up noses. Give em a good clean once in a blue moon to give em a refresher, and you've got halters that last a lifetime


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

I usually power wash my nylon halters that get really dirty. It sometimes makes them a little fuzzy but they're always clean afterwards!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

You could also take off the halters when you turn them out. Safer, cleaner, and easier


----------



## equestrianbratt (Jul 10, 2012)

elbow grease works the best


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I HAVE washed mine in my machine, but it's kinda hard on the washer. Is this a nylon halter? You can use a mild soap, and let it soak, then spray with a nozzle to get All of the soap out. Then, just hang it to dry.
I love to periodically clean up my halters and leads. It's kinda like cleaning and sweeping out your car. You wonder why you don't do it more often! =b


----------

